# Florida Gator Rod



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 13, 2013)

Just finished a college themed rod for my daughter in law who is a gator nut/fan.

MudHole has several colored rodblanks, so I ordered a Orange IS661M blank, blue
Hypalon grip material, anodized blue winding checks, blue real seat and guides.

I found a Shimano 4000d that was Tennessee orange that was close, but not 
orange enough so I took it apart and repainted with a bright orange enamel.
The balance worked out to be right at the locking ring on the real seat.
It is my second build and has a few warts, but I'm getting better. Here are the pics


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 13, 2013)

Even though its a gators theme, awsome job it looks slick!


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job man! Kudos to you!

When are you going to build me a TinBoats themed rod?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 13, 2013)

awesome :beer:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like viglink piggy backed on blue real seat, don't know what that's all about.
Thanks for the comments guys, that was a "one off" project and I was winging it all the way.
Hey Jim it's definitely do-able, just need to know the type of fishing pole you prefer and we'll
solicit some ideas from the guys.  Jerry


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey, wait a minute Jim.....I thought someone here mentioned you fished with a 12ga. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2013)

:LOL2:


----------



## firemech048 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great Job!!! Love it and Go Gators!!!!!


----------

